# Facts and figures



## Sleepo (Dec 1, 2017)

Just some numbers everyone may be interested in, don't know if all correct , let me know if something different,


----------



## UberDriverAU (Nov 4, 2015)

The numbers might be correct, but it's a misleading way to compare taxi and Uber fares because they're calculated on a different basis.


----------

